# MRC 7000 Power and Sound



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I just upgraded from a stock kit Bachmann transformer to a used MRC 7000 Power and Sound. They do not even compare. The throttle control is better. The engines run smoother and seem to have more power on the inclines. Not to mention the brake and momentum features. 

I do have a few questions on this:
1. What is the best speaker set up for this. Currently I just have it hooked to one old 6 inch stereo speaker that is in a box.

2. How much can be attached to the AC terminals without affecting the power for the DC. I know with my former one I had to use a separate power supply for the lights and then a third for the switches.

3. How does this model compare to other more modern DC transformers?

4. Where can I find two more of these for my other lines? 

5. What is the modern equivalent to this?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I'd see if I could hook it up to a set of amplified speakers and a sub woofer for a computer...I see them regularly around here for $5-10 at flea markets and yard sales.


----------

